# Need help with Relabeling shirts for major corporation



## julrich5 (Oct 26, 2012)

I need help finding a vendor for heat seal labels for shirts. These can not be cheap items as they are for a Fortune 500 company with very strict branding guidelines. Would prefer a U.S.A. company as they require pre-production samples.

Also for another order from this customer they want Satin Printed Tags that we will sew into hats. looking for some that can provide tags for this also.

I have artwork just need a vendor that can provide these items.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Why are you going for orders without having someone to provide the items for you first?

For the heat labels try Transfer Express digital prints. They're in Mentor, Ohio and they are good quality and can ship them pretty quickly. I've used them in the past and really liked them.


----------

